# Upgrade from Liberty 3.0?



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking to see if and what I should 'upgrade:'
Droid X, Ver 2.3.3 Baseband BP_C01.09.13P
Kernel 2.6.32.9-g34b306d
Build 4.5.1_57_DX5-35
System 4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US

thoughts?
thanks, jf


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

What exactly are you looking for in a rom. Liberty 3 is pretty solid so what exactly don't you like about it. You will also need to decide what you have to have working and what you can do without ie: camera/camcorder. If you need everything fully functional then try Vortex Reloaded but if you can deal with some minor items not working properly then I suggest trying all of the ICS roms and seeing what suites you best.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, first, I'm not sure I'm taking advantage of the latest radio, or if it even worth worrying about... I do need a working camera, but I rarely use the camcorder.
I have been looking at the ICS ROMS, very difficult to figure out which one is really 'most stable and complete' at this point.. any thoughts?
Very very important to me are battery life, radio, and GPS...
thanks,
jf


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

..also, this will sound dumb, but I can't figure out what radio I'm on.. 604? 621?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

13p radio so your not on .621. If you want to get the 15p radio you can sbf to froyo and root/boostrap/flash the 15p radio and then Linux sbf to 602/605 then root and flash 2nd init recovery via from manager and start trying roms. The ics roms do have semi working cameras but with some small issues. They are all pretty stable for me but what's stable for some may not be for others. I prefer Gummy but cm9, Aokp, Boosted and MIUI V4 are all good roms. I don't use miui but from what I hear it may be the most stable overall

I will say though all 2nd init roms use considerably more battery than liberty 3 or vortex reloaded. GPS should work on all roms but none of the ics rooms have working FM radio that I'm aware of

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Didn't realize you had the system version posted. You're on .605

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

OK, so to change from Liberty to Vortex wipe data and cache.. or do I have to do more? thanks, jf


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

friedsonjm said:


> OK, so to change from Liberty to Vortex wipe data and cache.. or do I have to do more? thanks, jf


That's it. Just wipe and flash

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

friedsonjm said:


> OK, so to change from Liberty to Vortex wipe data and cache.. or do I have to do more? thanks, jf


This is same with ICS ROMs as well. Just wipe data/cache and flash. ICS ROMs run on GB kernel.

If you are interested upping from Liberty I tried a super-solid GB ROM, like Wiz's MIUI. ICS is cool and all, but I'd do baby-steps. If you've been on blur forever then your gonna have your mind blown even going to a solid GB ROM, then if you want to try ICS you can, but its good to check out all that's available. I like playing with the ICS, but as far as daily's I always go back to some super-solid GB ROM.


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm running ICS on my Nook Color, so I'm familiar with it, but my phone HAS to work... I'm trying now to decide between Vortex Reloaded and Wiz's MIUI. Have a nandrolid backup done and Vortex downloaded, will look for a link to Wiz's MIUI as well.. thoughts on those two much appreciated...


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Both roms you mentioned are excellent but decide for yourself, everyone has different opinions. 
Since you downloaded vortex already flash that first and run it for a day or two then make a nandroid of it and flash miui. If you don't like miui for whatever reason just restore your nandroid of vortex. Its good asking for advice but it's best to try them out for yourself. Here's a link to wizards miui http://goo.im/devs/wizard0f0s/MIUI4DX/MIUI.us_Shadow_2012.5.12-Wizard0f0s-signed.zip

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

